# Valet stands - useful or pretentious ?



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

...or possibly useful AND pretentious ? 

I quite like the idea of having a mahogany valet stand on which I can hang my suit trousers and jacket after a long hard day, and also for preparing the clothes in the morning. However, it's hard to find nice ones online - I might choose to look out for them in antique stores. 

Does anyone use one ? Good idea or daft ?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

This outfit, not far from me, purveys a model.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

For a fair number of years I found one to be very useful and not pretentious at all! The valet served as a convenient location to co-locate the days kit, while the chair seat provided a very convenient place to plant the southbound end of my body, as I pulled on my socks and shoes.


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

Far more practical than one would think. I had a very old one restored and I love it.


----------



## pdstahl (Aug 18, 2008)

I own a valet stand and find it very practical.

1) It stores my daily "kit" Collar stays, cuff-links, wallet, and some key pocket squares.
2) It is the best way to air out my trousers and jacket after wearing
3) it also has a raised shoe-bed to allow the soles of my shoes to dry should i encounter rain.

The only down-side is that i live in a NYC apartment and it takes up some space in my bedroom that could be better utilized.

Valetstands.com has affordable models.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I have one I picked up on Amazon a few years ago and use it all the time. I hang up my sport coat and trousers on it for a while when I get home from work each evening and then set up the next days wardrobe, including my watch, ring, collar stays, on it each night before bed. My wife laughed when I originally began using it but now she is thankful that I no longer need to open up the closet each morning and wake her up.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

If you keep it in your bedroom, not pretentious and possibly quite useful.

If you keep it in the corner of the living room next to the bay window where the grand piano used to be with a couple of strategically placed spot lights to shine on your suit and finely shined shoes so as to showcase the clothing in the evening to random passersby, then it's still useful, but a bit over the top.

If you keep it in the office next to the sideboard with the silver tray of assorted potent potables and have a summer intern (wearing a tuxedo calling you "Master") take off your suit coat as you enter to place it on the stand, then yes it becomes a bit pretentious. More so, if you have a cubicle instead of an office.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Shaver said:


> This outfit, not far from me, purveys a model.


Thanks for the link, will check it out


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> If you keep it in your bedroom, not pretentious and possibly quite useful.
> 
> If you keep it in the corner of the living room next to the bay window where the grand piano used to be with a couple of strategically placed spot lights to shine on your suit and finely shined shoes so as to showcase the clothing in the evening to random passersby, then it's still useful, but a bit over the top.
> 
> If you keep it in the office next to the sideboard with the silver tray of assorted potent potables and have a summer intern (wearing a tuxedo calling you "Master") take off your suit coat as you enter to place it on the stand, then yes it becomes a bit pretentious. More so, if you have a cubicle instead of an office.


LOL ! :thumbs-up: I'm planning on keeping it in the bedroom don't worry, although will keep the grand piano/spot light option in mind !

Thanks for all the great replies, I feel a bit more confident about going forward now. Semper Jeep, I feel a similar initial reaction from my wife coming on but at least these units are potentially more attractive to look at, unlike the trouser press and Jiffy Steamer which she hates.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

pdstahl said:


> I own a valet stand and find it very practical.
> 
> 1) It stores my daily "kit" Collar stays, cuff-links, wallet, and some key pocket squares.
> 2) It is the best way to air out my trousers and jacket after wearing
> ...


valetstands.com is for sale for "$1795".

Isn't it better to let clothes air out in a room with good air circulation, than to cram them back into a closet?

It's also convenient to throw them on the valet stand when one is tired and lazy -- and better than draping them over a chair, or across the top of the blanket chest, where mine often wind up. It keeps the room neater too.


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

I never thought about buying a valet stand before, but I certainly will think about it now! (I also like to prepare what I'm wearing the night before so the valet stand would be ideal.)


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Shaver said:


> This outfit, not far from me, purveys a model.


I called them and asked about a shipping rate to Birmingham and, lo and behold, they said that it was free!! When I said Alabama, she called me something that sounded like "cheeky" and hung up. :wink2:


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

Check Craigslist. I was surprised to find a few available in the Boston area.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

If I had room for one I'd get it.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> If I had room for one I'd get it.


Are you kidding? With the skills you displayed making that tie rack, you could build a spectacular valet by hand.


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

A question about the hanger on items such as the valet or a trouser press: would they not ruin the jacket's shoulder if, say, one's jacket size is smaller than the hanger? The answer seems obvious... but am I missing something?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, if I were to take drlivingston's suggestion and build my own, I would start with a HangerProject hanger and that problem would be solved immediately. The lack of room, unfortunately, remains.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Haffman said:


> ...or possibly useful AND pretentious ?
> 
> I quite like the idea of having a mahogany valet stand on which I can hang my suit trousers and jacket after a long hard day, and also for preparing the clothes in the morning. However, it's hard to find nice ones online - I might choose to look out for them in antique stores.
> 
> Does anyone use one ? Good idea or daft ?


What does pretension have to do with it? It would need to be on conspicuous display in order to be viewed as pretentious. And how many people will you be allowing to enter your most intimate bedchamber, thus exposing it to inquisitive eyes? :eek2:

At to the usefulness of the object, I've decided that it would be rather handy and have recently been in search of one. (I'd like to find one NOT made in China.) :icon_smile:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Brio1 said:


> ... And how many people will you be allowing to enter your most intimate bedchamber, thus exposing it to inquisitive eyes? :eek2:
> .......
> :icon_smile:


LOL. Well, at least one...the chambermaid, AKA my better half, SWMBO, the wife, etc.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Well, at least one...the chambermaid, AKA my better half, SWMBO, the wife, etc.


At _least_ one? Is this a confession? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^ROFALOL!

You credit me with far too much interesting intent in my poor choice of words, my friend. I was simply allowing for the occasional presence of up to five grandchildren in our bedroom. They seem to enjoy the TV in that room, more than other screens located throughout the house. Oddly, they also seem fixated on using the previously mentioned Valet Stand as an "end pole" for supporting tents they've made of spare bedding found in the trunk at the end of the bed. The youngest grandson does occasionally sit on the folding chair seat affixed to the valet stand, when watching the TV. I can't recall anyone, other than myself, sitting in the one real chair that resides in our bedchamber...a strangely mannered lot, methinks! The young ones seem always intent of fighting for space on the bed or in their homegrown tents for watching TV, or not!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Dammit, Livingston, you've got my design genes working. I have even figured out how to fit a minimalist version into our small bedroom. As if I didn't have enough projects lined up already . . .


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> The valet served as a convenient location to co-locate the days kit....


The second an American refers to "kit" it has become pretentious - similarly see "whilst" and "waistcoat".

That being said, I have one and think they are very useful for airing out clothes before putting them back on the hanger for storage.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

I am an ardent believer in airing out your clothes after wearing them. Whatever it takes.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Epaminondas said:


> The second an American refers to "kit" it has become pretentious - similarly see "whilst" and "waistcoat".


I agree with you to the extent that that the use of British terms by an American speaking to another American comes across as pretentious. When the owner of the top men's store in my city starts talking about braces it is like chalk on a blackboard.

On the other hand, many of our members are British and sometimes they will use American terms so as to be understood by us provincials. (Of course, I am sure they would never think using an Americanism is pretentious, more like linguistic slumming, see Lord Peter Wimsey. The flow of pretension is one way).

Our friend, Eagle, is anything but pretentious. When a thread, as was this one, is started by a UK member, I see nothing wrong with Americans using UK terms; like house rules for poker.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^

Thank you my friend. I've been called a lot of things by those who know me, but pretentious has not been one of them. However to put things in perspective, in an earlier post, I was criticised for using the terms outfit and wardrobe to describe what I had worn on a particular day. Others have been critisized/questioned over their use of the terms Rig and Kit to describe same. Alas, perhaps the safest path is to say, "the clothes that I wore" or the clothes that I plan to wear" as descriptors that would be more to Epaminondas' liking? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Omega (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't have enough space for valet in my bedroom, plus I feel it will clutter the room without much need. However, there are Corby trouser presses that can work as valets and I think they might be very useful
.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Gosh. They still make those? Perfect. Press your trousers, air out your jacket and only takes up about a square foot and a half of floor space. And Amazon carries them? Hello Christmas Wish List!


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I need one of these that holds five days' set-up (with shoes.) If I hired the Goodyear blimp to fly around and advertise the fact, then that would be pretentious.If not, then it would just be extravagant.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I agree with Orsini. It's not pretentious unless others know about it and you go out of your way to make sure they do.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> Gosh. They still make those? Perfect. Press your trousers, air out your jacket and only takes up about a square foot and a half of floor space. And Amazon carries them? Hello Christmas Wish List!


They do still make 'em in - and in England too!

The prestige of the item (being English) domestically but especially abroad means that the extra costs of manufacture, in UK as opposed to China, is not only acceptable but almost essential to continued sales.

I know this as I am acquainted with one of their managers - Hello Ian!

You can get a 'space saver' compact model if required.......


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Epaminondas said:


> The second an American refers to "kit" it has become pretentious - similarly see "whilst" and "waistcoat".
> 
> That being said, I have one and think they are very useful for airing out clothes before putting them back on the hanger for storage.


Pretentious is a phrase that is often bandied about with unneccesarily negative connotation - cf pompous and patronising. There needn't be any shame in a measure of pretension.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Epaminondas said:


> The second an American refers to "kit" it has become pretentious - similarly see "whilst" and "waistcoat".


Cultural imperialism?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-19929249

[URL]https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-19670686

[/URL]


----------



## LoneWolf (Apr 20, 2006)

I recently spent a week in a hotel suite (sorry, no other way to put it - 3 rooms, 2 bathrooms) that included a valet stand as one of a good many amenities. 

I made use of it the entire time I was there and it's been in the back of my mind to try to find one as when I'm putting my pants on the hangar I have no where to hang my jacket other than the doorknob of my closet, and no where to sit other than on the bed when I'm taking off my shoes - mildy inconvenient as the closet is off the master bath. 

Based on the size of the one that I used, I think I have a spot in in my closet where it would fit without taking up much room. This discussion (like several others at AAAC) has inspired me to pull the trigger.


----------



## Pliny (Oct 26, 2009)

Trick is to get someone to give u one- then it's not pretentious- 

good time of year for subtle hints .. 'if only i had something to hang my jacket/tie/shirt/links/... on. I wouldn't have to go searching for clothes every morning'


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Reading Eagle's posts over the past few years reveals a man who is anything but pretentious - admirable, estimable, and perhaps avuncular, but definitely not pretentious.

Just purchased an inexpensive valet (https://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Mens-Suit-Valet-Stand/5084748/product.html), and I love it. Looks good, very practical, takes up little room, and my wife thinks it's cool, too!


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

Himself said:


> valetstands.com is for sale for "$1795".


Drop the last s.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Wonder if it would fit behind my client chair...


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Pliny said:


> Trick is to get someone to give u one- then it's not pretentious-
> 
> good time of year for subtle hints .. 'if only i had something to hang my jacket/tie/shirt/links/... on. I wouldn't have to go searching for clothes every morning'


That's good advice and I did consider it...but I am just too darn impatient...so I picked one up off eBay and am very pleased with it...no more hanging stuff on the doors of my wardrobe! :smile:

Looks like it will have to be socks again for Christmas!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Haffman said:


> That's good advice and I did consider it...but I am just too darn impatient...so I picked one up off eBay and am very pleased with it...no more hanging stuff on the doors of my wardrobe! :smile:
> 
> Looks like it will have to be socks again for Christmas!


Share with us an image of the one that you got! :icon_smile:


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Shaver said:


> Share with us an image of the one that you got! :icon_smile:


It's the one you saw but it turns out to be cheaper on ebay!

P.S. I am sure your commission cheque is in the post...


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Haffman said:


> It's the one you saw but it turns out to be cheaper on ebay!
> 
> P.S. I am sure your commission cheque is in the post...


if I didn't have my own valet, I'd get one too. :redface:


----------



## tonyfo98 (Nov 26, 2010)

I received a valet (redenvelope.com) from my wife for Christmas last year. I use it every day to hang my coat. Sadly, my closet space doesn't afford me the room for separate hangers for coat and trousers, so it is nice to have a place to hang the coat until the trousers get on the hanger... First world problems...:tongue2:


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

I bought this one (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001P5TEFG/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00) about two months ago and couldn't be happier. Assembly was a snap, and it seems to be pretty well made for what it is ($75 with shipping and not made in the US).

I use it daily, as the place where I hang up the trousers and jacket I wore for that day and the following day I will rotate that suit to the closet and the current day's to the valet. Also a great spot for the daily kit; much more so than the nightstand, etc.


----------



## crispyfresh (Jan 30, 2016)

Im currently looking for one. I feel that for the well dressed man, a valet stand is almost mandatory. I hate having to lay my clothing on the bed or digging thru the closet when trying to put together a outfit. A valet stand would keep things organized AND serve as a temporary place to put your outfit for the next day.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Do any of you recall the Valet Chair made by an artisan located in one of the Carolinas that was mentioned in a post by one of our members? While pricey, it was certainly one of the best made, most elegantly valet stands that I have been made familiar with. Darn my failing memory! :icon_scratch:


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

I've been using a pullup bar; it isn't visually stunning but it works! Might be useful for those who don't have the space.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Neither? Depends on the stand, I guess. 

I have what is probably a department store version I kept from my FIL mostly for sentimental reasons - no pretense there, and it generally collects dust in my bedroom seeing little use. It is pretty rickety, so I am thinking of trying to disassemble, refinish, and rebuild it as a little project to see if it might find more use my own walk-in closet I am thinking of adding.


----------



## crispyfresh (Jan 30, 2016)

eagle2250 said:


> Do any of you recall the Valet Chair made by an artisan located in one of the Carolinas that was mentioned in a post by one of our members? While pricey, it was certainly one of the best made, most elegantly valet stands that I have been made familiar with. Darn my failing memory! :icon_scratch:


I like the Valet Chairs also. Obviously, It serves as both a chair and Valet. Come to think of it, a valet chair would be great for sitting down and putting your shoes on.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

I would like appreciate recommendations for a valet chair.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

I must have missed this thread first time around.

A valet stand is an excellent way to air a suit before it is replaced in the wardrobe. Mine serves that purpose.

Anyone who needs artfully to arrange different 'fits' by using a valet stand clearly thinks too hard about this. Dressing well should be relatively effortless; it shouldn't be something over which one needs to agonise or try to put together artfully contrived 'productions'.

That seems rather:









to me!


----------



## niv (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't own one but Dann has several nice looking options.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I use one to let jackets and trousers air before being put back in the closet. 

I don't necessarily like the idea of attaching a chair to it. Mine is an old thrift find. If I'm going to be in a hurry, I'll put my stuff on it the night before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The sad news is that while the venerable valet stand that served my needs so well over a period of more than two decades went into the moving van in one piece at the northern departure point of our recent move and arrived at our destination, coming off the truck in (I believe) a total of six pieces. Was it fate and the dried out glue finally failed or were those overly muscled movers undercover AmJack agents, striking out against this allegedly well dressed sartorialist? In any event, I am left with a modest pile of kindling and an unrequited need for a replacement valet stand! LOL.


----------

